# Free phone for sky



## Kevvfr (20 Aug 2019)

Hi, I'm going to cancel my sky tv account and just wondering what is the free phone number as I know it'll take ages, 
Thanks.


----------



## Leo (20 Aug 2019)

I don't believe there is a free number available, just the lo-call 0818 number or some possible local alternatives.


----------



## gipimann (20 Aug 2019)

1800 927476
Make a cuppa, it will take a while...took me 35 minutes (and a lot of perseverance!) last month!

@Leo, Sky don't advertise their freefone number, but it works!


----------



## Kevvfr (20 Aug 2019)

gipimann said:


> 1800 927476
> Make a cuppa, it will take a while...took me 35 minutes (and a lot of perseverance!) last month!
> 
> @Leo, Sky don't advertise their freefone number, but it works!


Thanks for that gipimann, it may take a while but it'll be worth it.


----------



## peemac (1 Nov 2019)

just got email from sky saying another increase coming.

rang to cancel - completed call within 28 minutes - is this record????  

They tried real hard to stop the cancelation but only offered a paltry €8 off.

Considering I have netflix, saorview and can add a free sat box, €36.50 a month for advert ridden tv is simply not worth it.

My cancelation angle was I watch very little tv, prefer netflix and the 15 min / hour adverts are the main turnoff, so it is simply not worth it for me. Kept it jovial and kept to the message.

btw 0818 numbers will be part of inclusive minutes on all mobile plans by 1st dec.


----------



## Jazz01 (1 Nov 2019)

peemac said:


> They tried real hard to stop the cancelation but only offered a paltry €8 off.


If you don't mind me asking - how much was the increase?


----------



## peemac (1 Nov 2019)

Jazz01 said:


> If you don't mind me asking - how much was the increase?


€34 to €36.50 for basic tv package


----------

